# 5 Chickens on the WSM with room to spare!



## LarryWolfe (Apr 9, 2006)

I quartered 5 chickens, rubbed them with WR and put them on 3 grates ont he WSM.  I actually had room for probably another chicken.  Getting close to the capacity I had on LuLu.  4 of the chickens are for pulled chicken and the other is gonna be whole pieces.  I have another chicken that I have sitting in RSC marinade and will hit the Performer later tonight.


These chickens are now about half way finished.


----------



## Finney (Apr 9, 2006)

Good deal brother.  Bet it smells good around there.
I just threw two burgers on the grill for lunch.  Wish I had the chicken.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 9, 2006)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> Looks great Larry.  =P~  Do you 1/4 them so they cook faster? I know it really doesn't matter since they are going to be pulled but was just wondering.



I quartered them cause I thought I might have a space issue.  I think next time I'll leave them in halves.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 9, 2006)

Tasty lookin', watcha' having with it?


----------



## Finney (Apr 9, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> *Tasty lookin', watcha' having with it?*


Beer, boy.... beer. #-o 
 :bar:


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 9, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What was I thinkin' #-o 
I don't think that stuff he drinks is actually considered beer


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 9, 2006)

Go Larry Go!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 9, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uhhhh Yeah, and Bud light is???????


Looks great Larry!


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 9, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The best damn beer ever made :rant:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 9, 2006)

Call it what you want, but for $11.99 a 30 pack it gets the job done!  How about we pour a Bud lLight, Miller Lite and Busch Light in a cup and see if you can honestly tell the difference.  I can't.

Anyways, the birds are done and the pulled meat is resting nicely in the fridge chilling before I vac seal it.  I forgot to take pic's of the finished product, but I'll take some when I seal it.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 9, 2006)

Damn Larry, for as good as it looks going in, it _*ALWAYS *_comes out looking like it could take first in a competition!!  Great job Q-Brotha! =D>


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 9, 2006)

Well Larry at least your food choices are better than your beer chices! Nice looking birds buddy!


----------



## Griff (Apr 9, 2006)

Larry

Your food always looks great. Some time please post a picture of one of your flops so the rest of us mere mortals will feel a little better.

Griff


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 9, 2006)

Can you priority mail some of that to me? =P~  =P~  =P~


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 9, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Larry
> 
> Your food always looks great. Some time please post a picture of one of your flops so the rest of us mere mortals will feel a little better.
> 
> Griff


We tried that before, I don't think he screws up


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 9, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Griff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trust me, I screw up and on more than one occasion!  Those are the pic's you guys don't get to see!!!  Next time I screw up I'll post a pic!  I just hope it's not at SOTB!!!


----------



## Finney (Apr 9, 2006)

It better not be at SOTB.  Just glad we're on the same team.  :!:


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 9, 2006)

Not at SOTB  [-o<


----------



## Finney (Apr 9, 2006)

Hey Puff, come on down.


----------



## Finney (Apr 9, 2006)

Larry is giving a 1 1/2 day BBQ class there. =D>   Cost is $150 and you have to wash all the stuff we use. :!:   Just make your check payable to Chris Finney. :!: 

Learn the secrets that make the man you know as Larry.  #-o


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 9, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Hey Puff, come on down.


Maybe you & Larry can pool your $ together & get me down there 8-[


----------



## john pen (Apr 9, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Call it what you want, but for $11.99 a 30 pack it gets the job done!  How about we pour a Bud lLight, Miller Lite and Busch Light in a cup and see if you can honestly tell the difference.  I can't.



Yep, I cant argue with that...They all taste the same (and thats not a good thing)

Larry, the chickens look awesome...


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 9, 2006)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":2ectqubn]Call it what you want, but for $11.99 a 30 pack it gets the job done!  How about we pour a Bud lLight, Miller Lite and Busch Light in a cup and see if you can honestly tell the difference.  I can't.


Drank 100's & 100's of case's of those beers but they don't like me the next day. Got tired of sitting on the crapper 5-6 times a day. So the last couple of months i've been searching for one that likes me. Larry, your prices are way cheaper down there. Miller lite runs $19.50+ a 30 pack up here.    Iv'e settled on Piels lite. It's bathroom friendly for me the next day, and at $10.59 a 24 pack it's nice and cheap.  :bar:[/quote:2ectqubn]
Cast iron....... never mind


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 9, 2006)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":1mvqufcp]Call it what you want, but for $11.99 a 30 pack it gets the job done!  How about we pour a Bud lLight, Miller Lite and Busch Light in a cup and see if you can honestly tell the difference.  I can't.


Drank 100's & 100's of case's of those beers but they don't like me the next day. Got tired of sitting on the crapper 5-6 times a day. So the last couple of months i've been searching for one that likes me. Larry, your prices are way cheaper down there. Miller lite runs $19.50+ a 30 pack up here.   Iv'e settled on Piels lite. It's bathroom friendly for me the next day, and at $10.59 a 24 pack it's nice and cheap.  :bar:[/quote:1mvqufcp]

If thats the crap that doesn't make you crap, I'd be changing something else in my diet!


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 9, 2006)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel your'e pain brother :!: 
It's sneakin' up on me


----------



## zilla (Apr 9, 2006)

I have the answer to your problems guys. It's called Bourbon, Knob Creek to be precise. Great stuff!!! If your really hairy like Greg you can go for the Bookers. That stuff is great but really dangerous. He seems to like it.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 9, 2006)

zilla said:
			
		

> I have the answer to your problems guys. It's called Bourbon, Knob Creek to be precise. Great stuff!!! If your really hairy like Greg you can go for the Bookers. That stuff is great but really dangerous. He seems to like it.


Iv'e heard of Knob Creek, but Bookers? 8-[
I don't want to hear about the hairy Greg thing


----------



## Finney (Apr 10, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> zilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Puff, it's good.......... but 126 proof.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 10, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I drank that I could walk!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 10, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Or fly


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 10, 2006)

Mmmmmkay.


----------



## Finney (Apr 10, 2006)

Good thing is............ it does taste good.


----------

